# Young beginner looking for advise



## Takemyevil (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've just got into photography and thought I would ask you for some advise, just general stuff for a young beginner, and I thought I would show you my "best" shots.
DSCF5424 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSCF5555 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSCF5546 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSCF5543 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSCF5415 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSCF5537 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## rx (Dec 27, 2012)

kinda hard to tell what you're after since art is subjective

can you post a few photographs that you absolutely love? just to take note of your taste and compare to that.


----------



## Takemyevil (Dec 27, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533138_496098177084193_440400946_n.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8257370595_c51245145e_b.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/azyiu/IMG_1338_Copy.jpg
http://www.bartkophoto.com/Photos/Things/Sigma_15mm_HDR.jpg

These are all from the main photography thread here because that's what I was last looking at and these are the ones that really caught my attention.


----------



## jam3v (Dec 27, 2012)

The 2 best things you can do to improve your photography, much like everything else, are

-take a million photos (aka practice)
-constantly analyze good photographs (aka research)

I learned a lot from spending hours viewing photographs on Flickr's "Interesting" Page (not sure if it's still called that). Also check out 500px and surf through whatever's popular for the day.

Also, learn to post process using Photoshop / Lightroom. Don't worry too much about equipment right now. Just focus on taking interesting shots that say something. A picture of a random bush is pretty uninteresting unless there's something around it telling a story. Remember WHY people look at photographs. They want an emotional reaction - sometimes even if it's just to appreciate the aesthetics of the image.

You'll eventually develop a style... or quit.


----------



## Takemyevil (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you very much  

What I've been doing for a long while now is looking at places like 500px and Flickr and just looking at the photographs trying to think "Ok, so what the photographer did here was line up the shot so the lighting falls correctly... made sure the subject is there.." etc.

And as for photoshop skills, I don't own photoshop but i do use Paint.net and have developed photoshop skills from doing Graphic Design for GCSE in school.


----------

